# Back for good and hitting it strong



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 3, 2005)

I started a journal not too long ago but I got into some trouble and could not work out or eat properly for the last couple of months. Got a fresh new start for the year so  going to get  back on track. MY normal schedule of running at my lunch hour and lifting after work have to bee changed for a month or so due to Wrestling season. I coach the a high school team so i have to lift at lunch and wrestle after work. I want to really get in better physical shape and make some new changes to my life this year.   
Goal is to drop body fat to about 11-13% 
Current stats
205 lb
bf 15.5%
all suggestions and criticism is accepted


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 3, 2005)

Diet consist of 
3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

4oz of meat
1 piece of wheat toast
glass of milk

Beef jerkey 

Dinner
8oz chicken breast
Salad (no dressing)
red potato

Workout for this month
consist of one body part a on Monday Tuesday, Thursday, Friday
Cardio consist of Wrestling practices for 1 1/2 hours since i coach i can not do the full practice.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 3, 2005)

work out today
Flat bench
warm up
255x10
265x8
285x5 the last one was assisted

Incline
225x10
235x10
245x8

Decline
235x10
245x10
255x8

Fly
3x10 at 17
Then did 15 min of HIT cardio on the bike 

Wrestled about an hour at practice
Good day I am tired as hell the first full day back to work and the gym and practice has worn me out


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 4, 2005)

Diet for the day basicly the same thing as yesterday. 
Diet consist of 
3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of TUna with littel non fat mayo and tabasco


Beef jerkey 

Dinner
8oz chicken breast
Salad (no dressing)
red potato

I am thinking of putting  a protien shake after I lift, about an hour before I eat lunch not sure if that is wise or not, also thinking about adding creatine in that shake as well. any suggestions


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 5, 2005)

Had a great back work out a bit sore though from wrestling practice these damn kids get stronger every year. 

work out 

Front pull downs
3x10 the weight started at 16 then 17 then 18

Bent rows.
1x10 135
1x10 155
1x10 175

Dead lifts
1x10 225
1x10 275
1x10 315

DB one arm rows
1x10  90
1x10  95
1x10  105

Reverse fly's
3x10

20 min of HIT cardio on the bike.
Then practice for an hour of non stop wrestling.
oo ya had a payday two to celebrate USC kick the sh*t out of OU


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Strength is looking solid bro, keep up the hard work. Coaching highschool wrestling has to give you some motivation to keep up with the kids, I would imagine.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 5, 2005)

It sure does i have to kids that should make state this year one is Senior and the other is a Junior these two guys try to beat every day and i am telling you what they are getting close. The only thing is they are going to cut wait and in order to keep around their weight i am going to have to cut as well just not like I did when i wrestled.    I did a lot of bad things to lose the weight my record is 15lb in 24 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Damn, 15 lbs. in 24 hours? That's insane. Back when I used to wrestle in highschool I remember cutting 4-5 lbs. in a couple of hours was tough. Wearing layer upon layer of clothing and running laps in the heated gym. Wrestling is the toughest sport ever, if you ask me. Those 1 or 2-minute periods drain you completely.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 5, 2005)

Ya i think it is the toughest sport ever that you have to train for but that is just my opinion, In high school the rounds are all 2 minutes but in college the first round is 3 mins. A few years ago before my accident I could finish my college matches and barley be out of breath but now i gotta take a break like every 4 mins pathetic.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

At least you're still wrestling man, that's all that counts. Think about how much better off you are than most guys that used to wrestle in the past. 99% of them couldn't last 30 seconds I would bet. 

What kind of training split are you following? Looks like chest and back so far, from what I can see. Have you considered posting your food and training all in the same post? Might make it easier to read.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

> I am thinking of putting a protien shake after I lift, about an hour before I eat lunch not sure if that is wise or not, also thinking about adding creatine in that shake as well. any suggestions


A whey protein shake after you workout would be a great addition to your diet bro, no questions asked. As soon as you stop working out you want to kickstart your body in recovery mode, so to speak. And slamming down some whey protein will definitely get the job done. Just fine a brand that tastes good, lol. I take mine with 1% milk, a packet of Equal, and some ice. 

As for the creatine, I would also take that after you workout with your whey protein. I used to do 5g right after the gym, with whey protein and about 50g of simple sugars. Another option that I liked was putting a teaspoon (5g) of creatine in 20 oz. of Gatorade and sipping on it while I trained. Seemed to help with my pumps in the gym, etc.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks monstar I will add the protein starting today, I will also Post my Food and Lifts on the same post to make it easy to ready.
I do one body part a day since i only have an hour for lunch and that is the only time i can lift since practice is after work. 
Chest
Back
rest (cardio 45 min)
shoulders, traps
Arms
legs 
rest


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 5, 2005)

Diet consist of 

3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with Little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz Of lean meat
Steamed veggies 

Work out 

Today is my off day so i cardio for 45mins. Going to start protein shake  and creatine after work out tomorrow and i am going to post my pictures so i can see and let others see if can loose some of this gut


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

could not get the damn camra to work this morning     so maybe tonight i can take a picture and post so people can see the changes i hope to make.   
Do not have practice for the rest of the week so i will do cardio on my lunch and workout after work. I will post my workout and food when i finish working out this evening


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

Diet consist of 

3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with Little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz Of lean meat
Steamed veggies 

Work out 

DB seated
90x10
95x10
105x6

Seated lateral
30x10
35x10
35x10
 Seated front raises
25x10
30x10
30x10
up right rows on smith machine
135x10
145x10
155x6

Shrugs DB
100x12
110x12
120x10
Felt really good have not done shoulders as hard lately due to wrestling but since the kids a tourny this weekend no practice today so i could go heavy. sticking with the diet soo far


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 6, 2005)

You only want to drop your bf% by a little, but your diet definitely could be tweaked. Just an observation. Good luck with your goals.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 7, 2005)

aggies1ut
 what do you suggest that I change up. By the way do you play sports in Davis. My sister run's on the track team up there and i go and party up there some times when i am visiting her. Its a nice place up there.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey DJ...

Just shooting by here and seeing that you started a journal.  It's funny, I had teh same thing happen to me.  I started a journal and the last 3 months of last year were tough so I stopped doing what I was supposed to do.
I'll shoot by here once in a while to say hello and check up on you...

Good luck


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for stopping by and checking out my journal fantasma62. I know it is hard but it is nice to have support from people who know what you are going through


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 7, 2005)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> aggies1ut
> what do you suggest that I change up. By the way do you play sports in Davis. My sister run's on the track team up there and i go and party up there some times when i am visiting her. Its a nice place up there.


UCD alumni here. Read the sticky at the top of the diet/nutrition area. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113
You need EFAs, more veggies, etc. Btw, where in Cali are you?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 8, 2005)

aggi, I actually live in SO Cal now but do visit up there often espically during NFL season cause i have season tickets to the raiders.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 8, 2005)

It was crazy yesterday it actually snowed down here in the desert so they closed down the base where i work out so i had to cardio on my moms step machine and could not lift but I did go to the gym this morning and did arms here is my food and work out for today

3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with Little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz Of lean meat
Steamed veggies 

Arms 
I forgot what i did since i did it this morning but it was a good arm work out.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 9, 2005)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> aggi, I actually live in SO Cal now but do visit up there often espically during NFL season cause i have season tickets to the raiders.


I lived in SD last year....downtown and 10 min. away from Qualcomm...   Chargers blow IMO.

Lived in the East Bay for 9 years though. My dad owns the rights and is a season ticket holder to 4 Niner tickets. We semi-support the Raiders though.  Check my gallery. I was at that SuperBowl in SD where the Raiders got their asses kicked.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow I looked at your pics, first of all you are gorgeous   You must train very hard to look as amazing as you do.
secondly that is awesome that you got to go to a super bowl that is something i am going to do before i die. My best friend lives in PB so I go there allot in the summer just to go and party I love it down there but I don't think I could live there my truck does not fit in any of the damn parking lots.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 9, 2005)

No work out today just a rest day
3 egg whites
4oz of meat


Snack:Apple with some peanutbutter 

Chees burger with fries ( I know it was bad kicking my self in the ass)


Beef jerky 

Dinner
4oz Of lean meat
red potato


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 9, 2005)

dj_diablo54 said:
			
		

> Wow I looked at your pics, first of all you are gorgeous   You must train very hard to look as amazing as you do.
> secondly that is awesome that you got to go to a super bowl that is something i am going to do before i die. My best friend lives in PB so I go there allot in the summer just to go and party I love it down there but I don't think I could live there my truck does not fit in any of the damn parking lots.


  Thanks for the compliments.

The Super Bowl kicked major ass. My dad (lucky bastard), has been to the '95 Niner Super Bowl, a 2002 World Series game where the Giants kicked butt...unfortunately only in that one game   ...the last game of Elway's Stanford career (The 5 Lateral; GO BEARS!), and what would have have completed his sports journey, would have been a Cal Rose Bowl trip... and of course, the Beef Bowl at Lawry's restaurant in Beverly Hills.   Eh, Cal laid an egg in the Liberty Bowl, but hey, it's not your perrenial football powerhouse.

I lived in Downtown SD last year. Ah good 'ol parking...what a bitch down there.....I want a truck....but with the things i want to do to it and height contrainsts (only 5 feet tall), there's no way I'd be able to drive it.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow  you did not look that short but it is all good im not that tall my self only 5" 7' so the lifted truck makes me feel tall.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 10, 2005)

Diet for the day
Diet consist of 

3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz chicken breast
whole wheat tortilla
steamed Brock

Workout chest
DB Bench
100x10
110x8
120x6

incline DP
75x10
80x10
85x10

Decline bench with bar
190x10
205x8
225x6

Cable fly's
35x10
40x10
45x10
Good workout but had to do it fast today due practice
I also road the stationary bike for 45min during my lunch break
Lost 5lbs since last week most of it is probably water, but i am happy with my progress in the gym.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey DJ,

What's up!!

Quick question, are you cutting or gaining?
I ask because I don't think you are eating enough.  Maybe it's just me, but you seem to be lacking in calories....

Anyway, I am not here to criticize, but to see how you're doing....I hope all is well.....


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey fantasma62 I am actually cutting I have put on some weight that i am extremely upset at my self for gaining and   want to get rid of.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 17, 2005)

well i have not posted for almost a week due to some interesting circumstances. On Tuesday I had a like hive break out on my arms barley noticeable so i took some benadrill for it and thought nothing of it. Then on Wednesday I woke up to find my face so swollen that i could barley open my eyes and my entire body was covered in Hives i mean every where. SO i went to the emergency got some shoots and pretty much slept for the next few days till Sunday. I finally returned to the gym today when my body got hot a did have a few spots start showing up but they went away.

I weighed my self today and lost another 6lbs this week, I barley had any food for like three day's so I'm sure that i lost not only fat but some muscle as well and i could feel that in the gym today when i went.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 19, 2005)

yesterday

3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz chicken breast
whole wheat tortilla
steamed Brock

Workout 

Back 

workout went well totally forgot all the wieghts that i put up but i was a good work out Started liffting with a partner have not done so in about a year so well see if i think it helps me out.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 20, 2005)

3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz steak
steamed Vegies

Cardio for 45 min on cross trainer.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 21, 2005)

Had a Great shoulder work out then The high school had a home league wrestling match which we lost by 3 points, but my four guys that I coach personally and that I wrestled everyday all won and my top guy beat last years Alaska State Champ thats how we do it in Cali
DB seated
90x10
95x10
105x6

Seated lateral
30x10
35x10
35x10
Seated front raises
25x10
30x10
30x10
up right rows on smith machine
135x10
145x10
155x6

Shrugs DB
100x12
110x12
120x10


Diet
3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz of lean steak in a caseadilla


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 24, 2005)

Saturday Hit legs up hard had a great workout and then did 45 min of cardio. Diet was good on Saturday but it got bad on Sunday not so much with the food but rather I had like five Sodas while watching both games at the bar instead of beer i was drinking Pepsi.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 24, 2005)

Okay, it's bugging me.....quesadilla.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 25, 2005)

Aggie sorry about that but glad you are on top of it.   Great work out Yesterday. I am still dropping weight!  2lbs since last week  

Flat bench
warm up
255x10
265x8
285x6

Incline
225x10
235x10
245x8

Decline
235x10
245x10
255x8

Fly
3x10 at 17

3 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz of lean ground beef
2 Low Carb tortillas 

Cardio for 45 min on cross trainer


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 26, 2005)

Front pull downs
3x10 the weight started at 16 then 17 then 18

Bent rows.
1x10 135
1x10 155
1x10 175

Dead lifts
1x10 255
1x10 315
1x10 365

DB one arm rows
1x10 95
1x10 100
1x10 110

Reverse fly's
3x10

 egg whites
4oz of meat
1/2 cup of oat meal

Snack: rice cake with peanut butter

1 can of Tuna with little non fat mayo and Tabasco


Beef jerky 

Dinner
8oz of meet
Mixed Veggies

Cardio for 45 min on cross trainer During my lunch hour.


----------

